# Nonresidents Hunting Montana



## bowedark (Feb 14, 2005)

Nonresidents hunting Montana the elk herds are way down & about to bottom out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some days you can even find even a track, not even sign of old droppings. That would be after hours of glassing & riding your mule in the best elk country you can find!!!!!!

The mule deer are in the same boat, after so many years of hunting them in the rut all u see is small 2x3 16" wide bucks!!!!!!!!

As for the whitetails you best have a guide and some $$$$ because the best ones are on private ground.

Has been a dry winter is going to be a hot dry summer,,,,, so the will not be racks to had on anything. Not to mention grizzly bear and the wolfs & big cats. Farms almanac says that snow is going to come early & get cold.

You don't want get that truck stuck up in the mountains for 5 months??????

So what I am trying to say is, that you best RETURN your TAG and get your money refund.

Bowedark

#94 on the alternate list, only because of the mess up with ALS numbers.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Now I don't mean to be the cynical guy that tries to bring out the worst in everything, but this kinda seems like one guys attempt to keep NR's out. 
We've been hunting animals here in ND during the rut every year since the season began, and we haven't had a big decline in numbers because of it. But, if you are in fact trying to help, thanks.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

The sky is falling! The sky is falling!

Hmmm....bowedark must be a non-resident too, else he could just buy a license over the counter and not be on the alternate list.

Yep, johnson, I'm with you. Someone wants a tag.

Here's some text straight from the Montana Elk Management Plan published last year. Bowedark, I suggest you read it.

A*fter 10 years and increasing problems in some phases of elk management, a need for
substantial revision of the 1992 elk plan became apparent. For example, despite
increases in numbers of antlerless elk permits issued and somewhat more liberal
hunting seasons, 21 (or nearly 60%) of Montana's 35 EMUs exceeded objectives for
numbers of elk counted in 2002. Game damage complaints were increasing in some
areas that frustrated private landowners. Conversely, number of elk counted in some
areas, primarily in northwestern Montana, were below objectives.*

Sorry bowedark, I think I'll keep my tag for this year. I've got a date with a bigger 6x6 than the one I shot two years ago. I know he's there. I'll be sure to let you know how well our hunt goes.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

I have hunted in Montana all of my hunting existence, and I will say that someone is just looking for a tag. I am a resident, so I can buy over the counter.
Montana issues 10% of the special drawing permits (Sheep, Moose, Goat, Antelope, Mule Deer Buck, etc.) to non-residents. This seems fair and as the number of animals increases, the number of tags also increases.
Is the Mule deer population less now than it was 15 years ago? Yes. Are they on the rebound from surviving the worst drought in the state's history? Yes.
Elk are a different story. There are more elk than there has ever been. I have never failed to harvest an elk, and now more than ever they can be spotted out in people's fields grazing on green alfalfa rather than the dry forage that is left in the hills. The number of block management areas has been increasing and will remain to increase as long as ranchers and farmers have elk in their fields.
The tag price for resident and non-resident hunters is going to go up next year. It already saw a substantial increase this year. The reason? I have no idea other than the government needs more money.

Good luck in all your license drawings.


----------



## bowedark (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes I didn't draw this year. Have been drawn 10 times the last four years straight, in the last 14 and picked up one returned tag, hope to pick up another. In the last 5 have taken 3 bull over 330 & last year bull was 381 all with bow & no guides. Not to mention some great muleys & whitetail one which would over 200. So yo u all need to return your tags so I can have one.

[/img]


----------

